# Definition of bathroom / receptacle placement



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

The definition of a bathroom in the NEC is a room having a basin and somethign else. However, I have an issue. Take a look at the pic below. Room 1 will have a tub/shower and a sauna, and the next room over, room 2, will have a double vanity and a toilet. Do I need to put receptacles every 12' in room 1 since there is no basin?










~Matt


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> The definition of a bathroom in the NEC is a room having a basin and somethign else. However, I have an issue. Take a look at the pic below. Room 1 will have a tub/shower and a sauna, and the next room over, room 2, will have a double vanity and a toilet. Do I need to put receptacles every 12' in room 1 since there is no basin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good Question. I M O, no receptacles required, but that is only my opinion.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> Good Question. I M O, no receptacles required, but that is only my opinion.


Kind of what I was thinking, since i see it all as a bathroom, just a privacy pocket door for the crapper.

But, I wanted to see what everyone else had to say.

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The NEC definition of a bathroom:

*Bathroom*. An area including a basin with one or more of
the following: a toilet, a tub, or a shower.

Note that it does not say a _room_.... it says an_ area_. It could be interpreted that the two rooms constitute an area, that area being a bathroom.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> The NEC definition of a bathroom:
> 
> *Bathroom*. An area including a basin with one or more of
> the following: a toilet, a tub, or a shower.
> ...


Ok, I didnt take that into consideration. It all is 1 general area. I was over thinking it.:thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I was over thinking it.:thumbsup:
> 
> ~Matt


That's what electricians do best.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Al13Cu29 (Nov 2, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> The definition of a bathroom in the NEC is a room having a basin and somethign else. However, I have an issue. Take a look at the pic below. Room 1 will have a tub/shower and a sauna, and the next room over, room 2, will have a double vanity and a toilet. Do I need to put receptacles every 12' in room 1 since there is no basin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, one would not be needed. Both rooms should be considered as a bathroom. But YMMV with your inspectors, I have heard of some stories.

You have an unusual layout there. when I have a bathroom with two rooms, the first room has the basin(s), and the second room has the tub/toilet.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Let's call a room with a basin and a toilet a powder room. (not near any other bathroom)

Still a bathroom.
Still needs a dedicated circuit.
Doesn't have the 6'/12' rule.
Lights can be on that same circuit or any other circuit for that matter.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> .............Lights can be on that same circuit or any other circuit for that matter.


Uh, not really. :no:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I assume that the layout is from a master bath. Not really all that unusual. Just some privacy for the toilet area (WC)


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Uh, not really. :no:


Why not?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Why not?


You just can't put the lights on any circuit you want. Some circuits cannot feed a light no matter what. SABCs & Laundry circuits come to mind. And if the bath circuit feeds more than one bath, the lights cannot be on it, either. If there's something in the dwelling that requires a dedicated circuit, that's off-limits as well.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Not a problem fellas, light circuits, bathroom fan, general receptacles and bath receptacles are all their own circuits.

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Not a problem fellas, light circuits, bathroom fan, general receptacles and bath receptacles are all their own circuits.
> 
> ~Matt





So you run at least three circuits into a bathroom? :blink:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> You just can't put the lights on any circuit you want. Some circuits cannot feed a light no matter what. SABCs & Laundry circuits come to mind. And if the bath circuit feeds more than one bath, the lights cannot be on it, either. If there's something in the dwelling that requires a dedicated circuit, that's off-limits as well.


Oh okay, maybe not _any_ circuit. I stand corrected.  Yeah I can't put the lights on the dryer ckt for example. I though you were trying to say you can't put the lights on the 20a bath ckt.

Always some confusion on this so here's the exception...

Exception: Where the 20-ampere circuit supplies a single
bathroom, outlets for other equipment within the same
bathroom shall be permitted to be supplied in accordance
with 210.23(A)(1) and (A)(2).


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Not a problem fellas, light circuits, bathroom fan, general receptacles and bath receptacles are all their own circuits.
> 
> ~Matt




From your pich i would two genral perpose recptacles Gfci protected
On oposite walls required or not.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> From your pich i would two genral perpose recptacles Gfci protected
> On oposite walls required or not.


***** what?

I think I know what you are trying to say but damn.

Two sinks, two dedicated gfci? Right?

That is what you're saying.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Not a problem fellas, light circuits, bathroom fan, general receptacles and bath receptacles are all their own circuits.
> 
> ~Matt




Not so much. 
But, in some cases I'll have three circuits and as much as four in a bathroom.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> So you run at least three circuits into a bathroom? :blink:


for this house, yup. Custom house. Bath fans w/ heat. Lights on their own[ shared with other lights in the same area] and the vanity receptacle will be its own. So since they want 2 bath fans with heat, 4 circuits.:thumbsup:

Plus the sauna - 5 circuits.

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> for this house, yup. Custom house. Bath fans w/ heat. Lights on their own[ shared with other lights in the same area] and the vanity receptacle will be its own. So since they want 2 bath fans with heat, 4 circuits.:thumbsup:
> 
> ~Matt



Fans w/ toasters in 'em, yea... another circuit. Fart fan alone, or w/light, on with the hallway lights. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> for this house, yup. Custom house. Bath fans w/ heat. Lights on their own[ shared with other lights in the same area] and the vanity receptacle will be its own. So since they want 2 bath fans with heat, 4 circuits.:thumbsup:
> 
> Plus the sauna - 5 circuits.
> 
> ~Matt


What a pita. Bet there's a 6-gang box involved. Have fun with the oc sensor and gfci protecting the shower can.
:laughing:


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

All I want is whole lot of excess.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> What a pita. Bet there's a 6-gang box involved. Have fun with the oc sensor and gfci protecting the shower can.
> :laughing:



How about two fan/light/heat/night-light units, and the HO doesn't want to use those cheesy 4-switch stacks that come with them?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> ***** what?
> 
> I think I know what you are trying to say but damn.
> 
> ...


*WHAT*????


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> ***** what?
> 
> I think I know what you are trying to say but damn.
> 
> ...










​


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> ​


Oh sh!t, WTF?

What?

He crazy.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> ***** what?
> 
> I think I know what you are trying to say but damn.
> 
> ...


Are you Drunk??:drink::drink::drink::drink:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

egads said:


> All I want is whole lot of excess.


:laughing:

Yes!!!!(spewing beer)
:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Yes!!!!(spewing beer)
> :laughing:


At 21:54 PST i say you won't make 00:00 PST:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> At 21:54 PST i say you won't make 00:00 PST:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Why do you care? 

Hell, I'm galling onda floor smashin it up now bitvh.

Really, what business is it of yours?

Ho.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Why do you care?
> 
> Hell, I'm galling onda floor smashin it up now bitvh.
> 
> ...


What's a bitvh.????????:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Fans w/ toasters in 'em, yea... another circuit. Fart fan alone, or w/light, on with the hallway lights. :thumbsup:


Agreed.

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> How about two fan/light/heat/night-light units, and the HO doesn't want to use those cheesy 4-switch stacks that come with them?


Its going to be spread out between the 2 rooms, so [2] deep 4x4's with 2g mudrings will be all i need.

The main light switch closest to the door / opening and then a 3 stack. for both the shower room and the crapper.

~Matt


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> What's a bitvh.????????:laughing::laughing::laughing:


It... you.
:thumbsup:
:thumbsup:
:thumbsup:


----------



## Al13Cu29 (Nov 2, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> ~Matt


Did you get a sub-panel to go with it? :thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Al13Cu29 said:


> Did you get a sub-panel to go with it? :thumbsup:


Theres 3 sub panels in this house. Everything is new.

~Matt


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> It... you.
> :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:


And???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> And???????????????????????????????????????????


Oh, Sherri.
:no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Oh, Sherri.
> :no:


No Whiski:thumbup:


----------

